# Trolling motor battery set-up



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

I used a plastic storage box big enough to hold 24v Battle Born Li. Mounted circuit breaker inside it. Mounted thru battery post on outside. Got strap and hardware to mount it inside front hatch. Works great. Pull out battery box when not needed, and save alot of weight. Easy access to attach charge cables. Even mounted a thru volt meter with a switch.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> So I've done a search and can't find it but there was somebody on here who posted pics of a portable TM & battery system for their skiff. As I recall they had the QR puck on the bow but didn't have their skiff rigged with the batteries inside the hull. Instead, they used a cooler (I think it was an RTIC), drilled into it and mounted the TM plug, then carried their TM batteries inside the cooler along with the fuses, wiring, etc needed for very occasional TM use. They just ran the power cord to the TM across the deck and plugged into the cooler when they wanted to use it.
> 
> Anybody remember seeing this or who did it?


No but I am doing the same thing when I get a trolling motor. The only thing left behind will be the puck when I decide not to take it on a trip.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Here is a couple of pics. I also put a 12v converter in there, which is one of the picks, so the USB ports are 12v.









Battery box for TM (Battle Born Li)


Per request from Labsrule, I am posting up my TM battery box prototype build. At the build time for my EVO (fall 2020), I did not know what to do for TM power supply. I knew I did not want more weight in the back of boat. Also, I wanted the Battle Born battery, and wanted to do a battery box...




www.microskiff.com


----------

